# Fuel Filter Altima 2004



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone tell me where the location of the fuel filter is on the 2004 Altima? If you have a diagram even better. Instructions would be super. Thanks in advance.

Eddie


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they dont have em...


----------

